# Happy 4TH



## oldognewtrick (Jul 4, 2011)

Happy 4th of July everyone, be safe!


----------



## nealtw (Jul 4, 2011)

July 1 in Canada and July 4 in USA is a good time to think about the men and women overseas for our countries


----------



## oldognewtrick (Jul 4, 2011)

nealtw said:


> July 1 in Canada and July 4 in USA is a good time to think about the men and women overseas for our countries



Neal, agreed! A special Thank-You to all the braves ones, the sons, the  daughters who severe, who have served, for the freedoms we enjoy. 


Salute! ...and I would insert a Canadian flag here...but we don't have one...or dancing bacon for that fact


----------



## inspectorD (Jul 5, 2011)

Happy 5th of July Gentlemen!!:banana::banana:


----------



## nealtw (Jul 5, 2011)

Olddog: thats ok most Canadians know what there flag looks like.


----------

